# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم ايقاف عضو لمخالفته قوانين التقاييم ..!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم ايقاف العضو *ملاحي*

تم تحذير العضو في البداية في موضوع ..

دخووول عاجل 

لم يكتفي العضو بذالك ..

لقد قام بإختراق قوانين التقاييم ..

وقد حذرت من قبل ..

اي عضو يتم نشر عناوين منتديات او بريد الكتروني يتم توقيفه ..

هنا لن أقبل التعارف .. ولا نشر وصلات لمواقع اخرى ولا الارقام والايميلات ..

ولا تعدي على قوانين في الشبكة ..

الادارة

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*وَ عليكم السلام وَ الرحمه ,* 

*يعطيك ربي العافيه ..* 

*و عسآك ع القوة ,* 

*وَ إن شآء الله يلتزم الجميعـ .. بآلقوآنين وَ الهدف من المنتدى ككل ..* 

*يكُن بخير ,* 

*=)*

----------


## كبرياء

تسسلم أخوي ..}
وعسـآك ع القوه ..!

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تسلم اخوي والله يساعدك

----------


## همس الصمت

كل من يخالف قانون يستحق مايأتيه ..
الله يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة 
وعساك على القوة ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ناس بس ماهمها سوى
خالف تعرف
وإلا القوانين واضحه 
وشو له الفوضى :mesb:

----------


## همسة ألم

*^ـ^ 
يعطيك الله العافيه 
وبجهودك نرتقي ...*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*يعطيك العآإفيه ،*

*وعسآإك ع القوه ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآإتي*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يعطيك العافية على جهودك الجبارة..
والله يسعدك يارب.
موفق لكل خير.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية اخوووك

----------


## التائهه

يعطيك العافية وعساك على القوة
  هكذا اشكال لايكون لهم مكان في
    منتدانا لان منتدانا منتدى الاخلاق
      والاذاب وحترام الذات 

                 التااااااااائهة

----------


## ابو طارق

*كل من يخالف قوانين الشبكة يجب ان يحاسب* 

*بعد الانذار  طرد  وكلمة ايقاف  اعتقد انها خفيفة* 

*يعطيك العافية  ابني* 

*مع كل  تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## موالية حيدر

_ وقد أُعذرَ_ 
_من.._
_أَنذر_ 





_الله يكون في عونكم يارب ..._

----------

